# Cherub Date discrepancy



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi all

I finally decide to get an engineer out to service and repair my Cherub, which I bought new in January 2014. I contacted Francino to get an engineer out, I couldn't travel to Brum and stay with it. When I gave them the serial number they said it was 6 years old and they could only service it at the factory as it was so old. What the... How old is it any thoughts, is it worth repairing?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Greenpotterer said:


> Hi all
> 
> I finally decide to get an engineer out to service and repair my Cherub, which I bought new in January 2014. I contacted Francino to get an engineer out, I couldn't travel to Brum and stay with it. When I gave them the serial number they said it was 6 years old and they could only service it at the factory as it was so old. What the... How old is it any thoughts, is it worth repairing?


It could well have been sitting on a shelf for a year. Especially if stock rotation wasn't great at the warehouse & newer ones kept being placed infront of it.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

When my Classico broke a few months ago Fracino's response was really disappointing. They put me in touch with someone on the other side of the country as their local engineer and obviously he wasn't interested in coming out to me, which left me on my own to sort it or pay big shipping fees to and from Fracino's factory.

In the end I found a local guy and got it in the car to take to him, which worked out well as I saved on a call out fee.

The discrepancy with the dates is a weird one as most companies take your order but the actual delivery is sent directly from Fracino, that doesn't appear to have happened with you though. Either way it's well worth fixing, but will probably be a lot cheaper to drop off locally for a repair.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Any good local espresso engineer will be able to repair your Cherub. Ask local cafes etc who they use.....


----------

